# Probleme bei der Installation von LoL



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Hallo Liebe Buffed Community.

Ich habe,wie schon in der Überschrift des Themas, einige Probleme bei der Installation von League of Legends. Meine vorgehensweise und die auftretenden Probleme:

Schritt 1: Ich lade mir den Installer von der Chip seite runter : http://www.chip.de/downloads/League-of-Legends_43081391.html und warte bis er runtergeladen wurden.
Schritt 2: Ich führe die runtergeladene League of Legends.exe Datei aus.
Schritt 3: Als erstes wird der Pando Media Booster Installiert. <- Dass ist das Problem bei der Installation. es Steht da "error installing Pando Media Booster. Please contact (...emailadresse...) for further assistance.

Ich habe schon in sämtlichen Foren nach dem Problem gesucht aber ich finde echt keine Lösung.

Danke schon einmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe.

Mfg Feralraider


----------



## Gazeran (26. April 2011)

Als Admin ausführen?


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Buffed Community.
> 
> Ich habe,wie schon in der Überschrift des Themas, einige Probleme bei der Installation von League of Legends. Meine vorgehensweise und die auftretenden Probleme:
> 
> ...



Ist das so eine Downloader Exe?
Könnte sein dass er versucht den Pando Media Booster runterzuladen und der Server ist grad offline oder sowas in der Art.

Das würde den Error erklären. Wenn es aber in dem Chip Download schon drin war, dann wird es nicht daran liegen.


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Als Admin ausführen?



Hab ich schon gemacht. Daran kann es nicht liegen.




Konov schrieb:


> Ist das so eine Downloader Exe?
> Könnte sein dass er versucht den Pando Media Booster runterzuladen und der Server ist grad offline oder sowas in der Art.
> 
> Das würde den Error erklären. Wenn es aber in dem Chip Download schon drin war, dann wird es nicht daran liegen.



Naja ich hab die Installer exe von LoL von chip online runtergeladen. Wenn ich diese ausführe installiert es aber erst den Pando Media Booster, also is er mit in der Exe enthalten. Ich weiß nicht an was dass dann liegen kann.

Mfg Feralraider


----------



## Tilbie (26. April 2011)

Probiers sonst mal über den LoL-Downloader.


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Wie meinste des haste ein Link bereit?

Wenn du das so meinst das ich das von der HP von LoL runterladen soll okay ich probiere es aber ich glaube nicht dass das was bringt. 

Edit:
Genau das selbe Problem. mist


----------



## Tilbie (26. April 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Wenn du das so meinst das ich das von der HP von LoL runterladen soll okay ich probiere es aber ich glaube nicht dass das was bringt.



Das mein ich.


----------



## LeWhopper (26. April 2011)

Lad dir den Client hier runter: http://l3cdn.riotgames.com/Installer/EU_Installer/LeagueofLegends.exe

Wenn das nicht Hilft nimm den RADS-Client: http://amshaegar.de/


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Lad dir den Client hier runter: http://l3cdn.riotgam...ueofLegends.exe



Genau das selbe Problem. Ich teste den anderen Link mal. Danke trotzdem . 

Edit: Was soll ich da machen? kannst mir mal sagen was ich anklicken soll bei dem 2. link jetzt. Danke


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> G
> Edit: Was soll ich da machen? kannst mir mal sagen was ich anklicken soll bei dem 2. link jetzt. Danke



Das hier:
http://amshaegar.de/lol/LoLRADS_EU_german.zip


----------



## skyline930 (26. April 2011)

Eventuell hier?

Der RADS Client ist soweit ich weiß (noch) kein Client, sondern nur der Beta-Launcher.

Wenn es gar nicht geht kannst du auch den ACE Standalone Client probieren.


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Eventuell hier?
> 
> Der RADS Client ist soweit ich weiß (noch) kein Client, sondern nur der Beta-Launcher.
> 
> Wenn es gar nicht geht kannst du auch den ACE Standalone Client probieren.




Okay leute, ich habe den Link von siehe oben gemacht und wollte ihn installieren.
Dann kam wieder das übrige Problem. "Error installing Pando. Please contact us..................."

Ich weiß nicht was das Problem ist.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2011)

Wei wärs mit CONTAC US .. meld dich bei denen


----------



## skyline930 (26. April 2011)

Probier mal die Installation hier, vielleicht geht die? Ist anscheinend eine Art Safemode Installation.

Edit: Hast du vielleicht noch irgendwo eine alte/kaputte Installation von Pando rumhängen? Oder Freunde die LoL spielen und dir ihren LoL Ordner kopieren würden? Pando wird nur zum Download benötigt.


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2011)

unbedingt vorsichtig sein beim deinstallieren, am besten noch einen ordner mit namen "Riot Games" o.ä. anlegen und da rein installieren. lol hat nämlich die eigenart alle ordner die mit auf einer ebene und darunter liegen mit zu"deinstallieren". hat mir meine ganze spielepartition beim ersten mal leer geräumt und beim zweiten mal auch(hatte beim ersten mal ka das lol dafür verantwortlich war^^)


----------



## skyline930 (26. April 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> unbedingt vorsichtig sein beim deinstallieren, am besten noch einen ordner mit namen "Riot Games" o.ä. anlegen und da rein installieren. lol hat nämlich die eigenart alle ordner die mit auf einer ebene und darunter liegen mit zu"deinstallieren". hat mir meine ganze spielepartition beim ersten mal leer geräumt und beim zweiten mal auch(hatte beim ersten mal ka das lol dafür verantwortlich war^^)



Pando != LoL

Außerdem, wieso installiert man sich ein Spiel nicht in einen eigenen Ordner? o.O


----------



## tear_jerker (26. April 2011)

ich meine das im sinne noch eines überordners(we need to go deeper^^). das setup legt schon nen eigenen ordner an


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Also ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen kann, schade das ihr mir auch nicht helfen könnt. Wenn es um das innere des Pcs und so geht da hab ich keine Ahnung mehr.
Das kontaktieren hatte ich schoneinmal probiert, da kam keine antwort.

Mist ey


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen kann, schade das ihr mir auch nicht helfen könnt. Wenn es um das innere des Pcs und so geht da hab ich keine Ahnung mehr.
> Das kontaktieren hatte ich schoneinmal probiert, da kam keine antwort.
> 
> Mist ey



Den Pando Media Booster manuell installieren? Wurde doch oben schon einmal verlinkt als safe.exe


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den Pando Media Booster manuell installieren? Wurde doch oben schon einmal verlinkt als safe.exe



geht auch nicht.....


----------



## skyline930 (26. April 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Also ich habe keine Ahnung mehr was ich noch machen kann, schade das ihr mir auch nicht helfen könnt. Wenn es um das innere des Pcs und so geht da hab ich keine Ahnung mehr.
> Das kontaktieren hatte ich schoneinmal probiert, da kam keine antwort.
> 
> Mist ey





skyline930 schrieb:


> Probier mal die Installation hier, vielleicht geht die? Ist anscheinend eine Art Safemode Installation.
> 
> Edit: Hast du vielleicht noch irgendwo eine alte/kaputte Installation von Pando rumhängen? Oder Freunde die LoL spielen und dir ihren LoL Ordner kopieren würden? Pando wird nur zum Download benötigt.



Wenn du keine Fragen beantwortest ...

Ansonsten wie gesagt: ACE Client.


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Kann mir echt keiner helfen?
verdammt


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Fragen beantwortest ...
> 
> Ansonsten wie gesagt: ACE Client.




Ich habe die Fragen doch beantwortet. Überall dasselbe Problem.

Wie muss ich bei dem ACE client vorgehen kannst du mir es erklären?


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2011)

Hier sollte eigentlich alles über den ACE Client stehen.


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

soweit war ich auch schon, aber ich versteh des nicht ganz


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

okay jetzt steht da "pando media booster cannot be started" :/


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> okay jetzt steht da "pando media booster cannot be started" :/




*"Pando Media Booster cannot be started". *
 Pando Media Booster might not be installed properly. Follow these steps to re-install and try running the downloader again: 
Go to Start -> Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs
Select Pando Media Booster from the list of programs and click "Remove"
When the system asks if you are sure if you'd like to remove Pando Media Booster, click 'Yes'.
Once Pando Media Booster is removed you will see a prompt indicating the process was completed successfully. Click "OK".
You may be asked to reboot the machine to complete the process. If that happens, shut-down and restart windows before you proceed to the next step of installation.
 Download  and run the latest version of PMB  here 
Run the game downloader again.
Von der offiz. Seite


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2011)

Ich habe noch das hier gefunden. Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## Feralraider (26. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> *"Pando Media Booster cannot be started". *
> Pando Media Booster might not be installed properly. Follow these steps to re-install and try running the downloader again:
> Go to Start -> Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs
> Select Pando Media Booster from the list of programs and click "Remove"
> ...



Das funktioniert nicht. Schon ausgetestet. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Feralraider (27. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe noch das hier gefunden. Vielleicht hilft dir das.




Hey danke man.
Hab das gemacht und installiere gerade die Patches.
Vielen Dank. Bitte noch nicht Closen falls noch was ansteht an Problemen.


----------



## Feralraider (27. April 2011)

Okay hey leute,

nach der Installation der Patches kam: "Im Startprogramm ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden. Bitte Starten sie diese erneut."

Ich habe sie neu gestartet aber wieder genau die selbe Anzeige. Nun habe ich im Internet nach Problemlösungen geschaut und das hier gefunden:
Im Startprogramm ist ein Fehler aufgetreten

1. Starte das Programm neu
2. Stelle sicher, dass das aktuellste Service Pack und die neusten Windows Updates installiert sind
3. Stelle sicher das .NET Framework 3.5 installiert ist
4. Wenn du Windows Vista/Seven benutzt, stelle sicher das LoL nicht in den Windows Programmordner (C:\Programme) installiert ist
5. Installiere League of Legends neu.


Ich werde das alles austesten. Nur 1 Frage dazu habe ich, unzwar wo ich sehe welche .Net Framework Version zur zeit auf meinem Rechner installiert ist.

Edit: Habe alles gemacht (außer das mit .net Framework) und es kommt wieder die Meldung: Im Startprogramm ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Bitte Starten sie die Anwendung neu.

Bitte helft mir 

Mfg Feralraider


----------



## Grushdak (27. April 2011)

*edit*: Ok, hatte die letzten Posts nicht mehr gelesen ... sorry
Dennoch ein paar Anmerkungen noch dazu ...

Erstmal

Es nicht gerade toll bzw. fair, wenn man Direktlinks zu 'ner exe postet.
Ungefährlich ist es ebenso nicht!

Dann ... sollte man möglichst immer von der offiziellen Seite Programme beziehen.
So habe ich eben mal dort geschaut - und das mit der Installer exe, dem Pando etc. klappt einwandfrei. 

-> *Offizielle LoL Seite*

greetz


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

Naja nen bissle musste auch bei Google suchen ;P

Und welches Windows hast du eigentlich? Das ist nämlich nicht aus deinen Post ersichtlich. Oder korrigiert mich falls ich was übersehen habe 


*Feststellen, welche Versionen von .NET Framework auf einem Computer installiert sind*
 Welche Versionen von .NET Framework auf einem Computer installiert sind, lässt sich am einfachsten feststellen, indem Sie zum Ordner *%systemroot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework* gehen. Sie können die angegebene Adresse für den Framework-Ordner in eine Windows Explorer-Adressleiste einfügen, um zum Framework-Ordner zu navigieren. Die drei veröffentlichten Versionen von .NET Framework sind in folgenden Ordnern enthalten:

Der Ordner mit der höchsten Versionsnummer ist deine .Net Versionsnummer. 4 ist die neueste.

Da du jetzt ja LoL installiert hast. Hast du da auch Adobe AIR installieren müssen? Sonst lad dir dafür auch die neueste Version runter : http://get.adobe.com/de/air/


----------



## Feralraider (27. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Naja nen bissle musste auch bei Google suchen ;P
> 
> Und welches Windows hast du eigentlich? Das ist nämlich nicht aus deinen Post ersichtlich. Oder korrigiert mich falls ich was übersehen habe
> 
> ...



Okay danke, ich hab also die Version 4. Ich hab das Betriebssystem Windows 7 mit dem Service Pack 1 (dass ich neu installiert habe).

Ich lade mir mal den AdobeAir runter, danke dir 


Edit: Funktioniert nicht.


----------



## LeWhopper (27. April 2011)

Internet Explorer irgendwann mal deinstalliert? 

Ich hatte nämlich so ein ähnliches Problem da hab ich den deinstalliert und dann funktionierte Steam und LoL nicht mehr.

Scheinbar verwenden die den Internet Explorer als Basis.

Ansonsten war das alles womit ich dir helfen könnte^^ Versuch sonst mal dich an den Support zu wenden oder am besten noch bei LoL im Forum. http://eu.leagueoflegends.com/board/forumdisplay.php?f=44


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2011)

Du könntest noch versuchen, den neuen Launcher zu installieren.
Hier der Thread dazu.


----------



## Feralraider (27. April 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Internet Explorer irgendwann mal deinstalliert?
> 
> Ich hatte nämlich so ein ähnliches Problem da hab ich den deinstalliert und dann funktionierte Steam und LoL nicht mehr.
> 
> ...




Ich habe gestern abend mal alles neuen Windows Updates gemacht. Habe nun den Windows Explorer (64 Bit). Davor den normalen aber bei beiden läuft des nicht.

Danke dir trotzdem


----------



## Feralraider (27. April 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Du könntest noch versuchen, den neuen Launcher zu installieren.
> Hier der Thread dazu.



1. Bevor ihr anfangt, ladet euch eine möglichst neue Kopie des Installationsprogramms für League of Legends herunter – nur für den Fall, dass irgendetwas schiefläuft. Dieses könnt ihr hier finden.
2. Stellt sicher, dass eure Installation von League of Legends auf dem neuesten Stand ist und dass ihr euch sowohl anmelden als auch einem Spiel beitreten könnt.
3. Downloaded euch den Migrator (verpackt als lol.launcher.zip).
4. Entpackt die Datei „lol.launcher.exe“ in den Installationsordner von League of Legends und überschreibt die dort schon vorhandene Datei.
5. Startet League of Legends wie üblich über die Verknüpfung im Startmenü oder auf dem Desktop und euer Client wird entsprechend aktualisiert.


Steht auf der seite. Das Problem ist, der Punkt 2., soweit komme ich nicht einmal  .


----------



## Skatero (27. April 2011)

Naja du kannst es ja trotzdem mal probieren. Mach halt vorher eine Sicherheitskopie und dann teste es einfach.

Der neue Launcher ist nämlich stabiler.


----------

